# Bench dog Pro lift template guide insert



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Probably not many Bench dog pro lift owners here and likely fewer looking for the template guide insert for the "Older" metal lift.
Be aware Rockler doesn't carry it anymore.

The older metal plate's in the sites pic, however the, current, (not designated as metal or plastic) insert in the adapter list is for the newer plastic base plate.

My order showed up today and I knew it was wrong right off the bat, not because it was plastic but because it was too thin and shortly also not a large enough diameter.

I called Bench dog who explained the changes and gave me the correct item number, (40-015) for the insert at Amazon.

I asked why the change to plastic, (the metal plate lift 28lbs, PC 75392 over 14lbs total 42lbs the metal plate about 8lbs won't the plastic deflect? His answer was they're working on it¿?¿

I have a feeling I'm going to end up keeping the plastic insert if I end up having to pay another $11+ S&H for a $7 item.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Update on the BD template guide insert plate and the centering cone that comes with it. It came in Fri. aft., I installed it immediately. I became concerned that the guide insert plate wasn't centered in the main insert plate by the cone. It was offset by a strong 1/16", (eyeball). 

The instructions suggest (Lightly snug lock nuts down) if this done the insert won't adjust freely to the cone, if loose enough to adjust freely it moves around when attempting to lift it out to tighten the locknuts.

I installed the straight bit on the router and the template guide in the guide insert plate and then lowered the insert guide plate onto the main plate. The bit was in contact with one side of the guide.

My solution, (works for straight bits).
Lightly snug the locknuts lower the guide plate over the bit and onto the main plate and turn the 2 main plate screws in a couple of turns to orient the plate. Center the bit by eyeball, rotate the bit to ensure as even a gap as your eye can detect, remove the plate and tighten the locknuts.


----------

